# FPLP shielded vs non shielded



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

depends on the system, and more importantly, the system specs (manufacturer). 

As I know you are aware, reliability and survivability are the keys for life safety, so if the manufacturer calls for it, it has to be or your neck is on the block. For general commercial alarms I've seen, though, I can't recall it being spec'd that much. (We used it a bunch on industrial alarms) You'll have to do your homework.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Since it's not data, bean it.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

joebanana said:


> Since it's not data, bean it.


I was thinking the same thing brother.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Twisted, shielded wire is recommended for maximum protection against EMI and AFI emissions and susceptibility.


----------

